# Sausage Biscuits



## runincode (Apr 23, 2010)

A lady brought me some of these at work yesterday. She gave me the recipe. Good eats!!


1lb tube of country or breakfast sausage

1 8oz box of cream cheese or Neufchatel 

1 can of Grands buttermilk biscuits (anything but flaky)

1 egg

Cook sausage and drain fat. Mix cream cheese and sausage while the sausage is still warm. Cut biscuits into halves or quarters or not at all. Flatten the biscuit piece, put a dollop (not sure what a dollop is) of the sausage mix in the middle and wrap the biscuit around it, making sure all the seams are sealed. Heat oven to 350. Beat the egg and brush on biscuit tops. Bake until golden brown.

AND NO "7" didn't have any side order of doughnuts with them!! lol


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Sounds good runnin, and should be a quick breakfast at that. Pillsbury make a 4 pack of 10 biscuits that's fairly cheap and are small and not flaky. Might be the ideal cathead to wrap this mix with.


----------



## Bobmac (Oct 11, 2008)

A dollop is a splat of the correct size as viewed by the person doing it.

Just like a dash of salt to my wife is a few grains; to me it's a couple of good shakes.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Sounds good.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Kinda like a pinch of somethin: How big are your fingers. When the gold rush was in full swing a lot of stuff was paid for outta miners poke of dust. A pinch was accepted as payment. The pincher however, had the longest fingernails in town which were always wet that he cleaned after every pinch, into his own poke.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

runin, soon as I get some more wood in before the rain, I'm going to make your sausage wraps. Had everything but the cream cheese, so good to go now. Kinda funny that a buddy called and said he made them 3 days ago and said they were the rasberries. He didn't get the recipe here but from a buddy. Ingredients were the same all the way. Will report once I make them. Thanks.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

runin, they turned out fine. The wife liked them also due to the cheese. Thanks.


----------



## runincode (Apr 23, 2010)

wdbrand said:


> runin, they turned out fine. The wife liked them also due to the cheese. Thanks.


Glad they turned out fine!! I tried to make them over the holidays, but didn't get em sealed good. Still good oh.


----------

